# [Apr 14, 2012] Thrasher Magazine "DeathMatch" shows/sk8jam (Austin TX, 78701)



## bryanpaul (Mar 6, 2012)

soooooo if anyone is in austin tx st. patty's day weekend....Thrasher skate magazine is throwing a throwdown ...... FEAR! .....High on Fire.....fuckin Cro-Mags.......here's the whole list:

FEAR, High On Fire, Andrew WK, Off!, Dom Kennedy, Soft Moon, Cro-Mags, Freddie Gibbs, Black Breath, Killer Mike, Thee Oh Sees, Nachtmystium, El-P, The Cool Kids, Black Cobra, Deerhoof, Das Racist, Trash Talk, Mr. Exquire, Saviours, Asher Roth, Ceremony, Spaceghostpurp, Beach Fossils, Black Tusk, Titus Andronicus, Ringworm, Chelsea Wolfe, A$AP Twelvy, Deafhe​aven, Primitive Weapons, Main Attrakionz, All Pigs Must Die, Kreayshawn, The Shrine, Mistah FAB, Dope Body, Roach Gigz, King Tuff, Husalah, Whirr, Tearist, Narrows, Cuates LC, Full Of Hell, KEN Mode, The Jacka, Lo-Pan, Hearless, Josh Harmony, Baclaclava, Enabler, Young And In The Way, Eagle Claw, Natur, Thee Satisfaction, Lee Bannon, Budrows, Flesh Lights, Code Orange Kids, St James Society, Gita, Dead In The Dirt, Big Ups, Fresh Daily. .​......... skate contests and shit......... here's a video from the one last year... ​
...looks like a good fuckin time....FREE!!!......i'm sure there'll be limited entry to the actual shows but WTF else are you gonna be doin...go rage it with the skate rats.....drunk skaters are good panhandlin targets too hahahaaaaa​


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Mar 6, 2012)

Fuck yeah... Cro-mags....... And Andrew WK, of course..
Isn't black tusk from savannah? I'm pretty sure they are... Think I remember that from when I lived dae..

Skate it, mofo's!!!!


----------



## 40 Hands (Apr 1, 2012)

I SO wished i coulda made it to this!!!!!


----------

